# Downspout into lower roof gutter?



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Option 3 is certainly the option that has the fewest possible problems. As long as your underground pipe is large enough to handle the volume of water it will work just fine. I agree with you that I wouldn't even consider having it spread onto the roof area and putting it into that small section of gutter on the porch may cause some problems depending on the volume of water already in it.


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

That was my thinking as well. Eliminates the risk of overloading the porch gutter. Only downside is the aesthetics.


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

I should also note, on the other side of the house, the upper roof downspout feeds into the lower roof gutter. I have never seen capacity issues here, which makes me think the other side will be okay for an option 1/2.

(Actually it feeds onto the lower roof, very close to the gutter, which I plan to find a way to change to routing directly into the gutter)


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

Should be fine to do option 1/2.


----------



## coexist (Mar 31, 2016)

I would go with option 3. It would be the easier to implement (no need of climbing on ladder/roof). I would not go with option 1, just for the reason you mentioned (roof wear + possible overflow). I think the aesthetics should not be a problem. I don't think it would look that bad, and you will get used to it overtime that you won't even notice it. good luck


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I think option #2 is acceptable. I don't think there is too much roof for it to handle. 
A rough rule of thumb is a 2x3 downspout should handle 600 square feet of roof. In #2 you could always bump the downspout to a 3x4 if it was too much water.


----------



## KevinEF7 (Sep 12, 2015)

You can definitely eliminate the lower half of that downspout and route it to feed right into the gutter on the porch


----------

